# QDM Hunting Club/Taylor County



## jessicay (Oct 3, 2008)

We are looking for two Christian/Responsible Hunters to fill our lease. We have been QDM for 8 years, we have electricity and a nice camp since. We have 900+ Acres to hunt with only a 14 member limit. Family oriented wife's and children(under 18) welcome. We killed 4 bucks that would have been shooters in Macon or Dooly county. We also are loaded with Turkey and few Hogs. Please contact for pictures of live and trophies we have killed. $613 a person. You can either thread back, but your best bet would be to contact Justin at 770-787-2914.


----------



## TDBone (Oct 5, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## jessicay (Oct 7, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## jessicay (Oct 9, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## tinytim (Oct 15, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## wpart0063 (Oct 15, 2008)

PM Sent......

Thanks!


----------



## rgaines (Dec 23, 2008)

Still looking for members?  How far are you from Lizella?


----------

